# Trail Mix



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

I usually use raisins, chocolate chips and various nuts. I am bored with this. Anyone have a killer recipe?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2005)

*Trail Mixed Up !*

Have you ever tried peanut butter chips, dried peaches cut up, dried pairs cut up, dried apples cut up, Lucky Charms@,and dried bananas cut up?


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

I like dried cranberries, M&M's, sunflower seeds and all sorts of nuts.


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 12, 2005)

*This can be slow can it not!*

Put all items in a shake and bake bag, shake and pour them in a buttered pan then bake them for 12 minutes. Pour back into the bag with a little C/sugar and enjoy.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 12, 2005)

I use dried cranberries, white chocolate chips, and peanuts.


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks all! M&Ms sound like a winner and white chocolate chips...mmmmmmmmmmm! What is C/sugar Maidrite?


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry Alix.  Cinnamon sugar!


----------

